# Thoughts on Dr. Steven Brown



## PuritanSchmidt (Jun 14, 2010)

My goal is to enter seminary after I receive my BA (in 3 years). Right now my #1 choice is Reformed Theological Seminary. They post many course selections on their Itunes page that is free to download, and right now I am listening to Steven Brown's Course called Grace in the Church.

I personally felt that it was a very good course on grace, he described everything very well, however the problem that I have run into is, as I talk about what he says, my friends disagree with his views. I am reformed and they are reformed(to my knowledge) so I am now questioning if I erred in my discernment.

So my questions are these:
Is there anyone on PB that goes to RTS, that has experienced one of Dr. Brown's class? if so, would you say that he is Biblical?

If you haven't been to RTS but have heard of Steven Brown, what is your thoughts on what he teaches?

(just as a side question) What is your opinion of RTS? is it a solid seminary?


----------



## Andres (Jun 14, 2010)

Perhaps you could tell us specifically what views of Dr. Browns you have questions about. What did he say that your friends disagreed with?


----------



## PuritanSchmidt (Jun 14, 2010)

That would be difficult for me to put in to writing, I think they disagree with his entire view on grace.


----------



## Andres (Jun 14, 2010)

okay, sorry then, but I'm not familiar with him so I can't comment.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jun 14, 2010)

I have listened to his GitC series via iTunes U. He tells you up front that a lot of people accuse him of Antinomianism and he holds to Westminster Confession. Some of his stories used for illustration are on the edge, but he later clarifies what point he was trying to make in case you missed it. He definitely ruffles the feathers of people who like to hang man-law on to pure doctrine and corrupt it. He also points out and corrects the way some people deal with homosexual issues.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 14, 2010)

Steve Brown can push any idea over the edge. A lot of what he says is great; some is questionable. I listen to him sometimes, but I wouldn't go to a seminary for a teacher like this. He has a great personality, but it's definitely his personality and skills as a communicator, not his theology and serious Bible knowledge, that drive his course along. 

Since you already like Steve Brown, here is a negative review from a Reformed(ish) person. It's a bit more negative than I would be, but makes some good points: Pyromaniacs: Steve Brown's "Grace in the Church" course at RTS: impressions and analysis

If you want balanced Reformed teaching on sanctification, you should check out Calvin's section in the Institutes, J.C. Ryle's _Holiness_, John Owen's _On the Mortification of Sin_, John Bunyan's _Pilgrim's Progress_, or my favorite book of all time, _The Marrow of Modern Divinity_. (OK, just read the _Marrow_.)


----------



## baron (Jun 14, 2010)

I listen to Steve Brown daily on the radio and love him. Most people I know do not like him because he speaks of grace to much. He joking tells people they have 3 free sins and people get mad. I being no theologian thinks he really likes Luther. They say he is antinomoian in his teaching. (I read somewhere if a preacher does not sound antinomoian then he is not preaching the gospel.Romans 6:1) I think most people at least those I know enjoy a God that is mad at them and want God to punish them. Where Steve tells people God is not mad at you.

Another reason people do not like him is he gets along with Tony Campolo and others who are theological opposites of Reformed. I know people who stoped listening to him because of his review of The Shack. He gave it a positive review.


----------



## Andres (Jun 14, 2010)

baron said:


> I listen to Steve Brown daily on the radio and love him. Most people I know do not like him because he speaks of grace to much. He joking tells people they have 3 free sins and people get mad. I being no theologian thinks he really likes Luther. They say he is antinomoian in his teaching. (I read somewhere if a preacher does not sound antinomoian then he is not preaching the gospel.Romans 6:1) I think most people at least those I know enjoy a God that is mad at them and want God to punish them. Where Steve tells people God is not mad at you.
> 
> Another reason people do not like him is he gets along with Tony Campolo and others who are theological opposites of Reformed. I know people who stoped listening to him because of his review of The Shack. He gave it a positive review.


 
Interesting. Well, like I said before, I had never heard of the guy, but since you said he liked The Shack that's enough of a reason for me to mark him off my list. As for him telling people that God is not mad at them, well he needs to be careful who he is telling this too because if he's not telling it to saints that are washed in the blood who have Christ as their propitiatian, then he is deceiving people. The reality is that God's wrath is kindled against the unrighteous and should they perish in their sins, they will find out he is very angry with them.

---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 PM ----------




CharlieJ said:


> Since you already like Steve Brown, here is a negative review from a Reformed(ish) person. It's a bit more negative than I would be, but makes some good points: Pyromaniacs: Steve Brown's "Grace in the Church" course at RTS: impressions and analysis


 
Wow. Just finished reading they Pyromaniancs blog. Unless Dan Phillips completely made all that stuff about Brown up, how in the world is Brown a professor at RTS!! Seriously someone explain something to me that I am missing!


----------



## baron (Jun 14, 2010)

Steve Brown, Home - Key Life Network is where I started learning about Reformed Theology. Is not what he teaches regarding the reformed view the standard Presbyterian's teaching. He says he adheres to the WCF and teaches at RTS as stated. So I thought all Presbyterian's were like Steve Brown.

His Pastor is Pete Alwinson and church is Willow Creek Church PCA

Everything I leared about Presbyterian came from them. Maybe that's why I'm a Baptist. But Steve opened my mind as to the doctrines of grace.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Jun 15, 2010)

I became introduced to Steve Brown through Bryan Chapell's book wherein he praised Brown as a "great preacher of grace." I have found some of Brown's teaching to be solid and edifying, while at other times he has crossed a line, in my opinion.


----------



## torstar (Jun 15, 2010)

Steve truly gets under the skin of those in my life who falsely think they believe in grace and freedom.

Good for him.


----------



## ac7k (Jun 15, 2010)

Steve Brown really ruffled my feathers when I first started listening to him. I listen to him daily via podcast. He is definitely out of the box. But he makes you think about Grace in a very different way. I truly did not understand grace and freedom before listening to him. In fact I questioned my whole faith and that is what led me to reformed theology, along with Sproul. Which is funny, because from what I understand, Sproul and Brown don't exactly see eye to eye. However, I am just a lay person - not attending seminary, so I can't say what he is like as a professor. As for the Shack - which I have read - and it did bother me... but Steve took a different approach on it... which made sense to me. If you go to his website you can listen to all his past shows.


----------



## George Bailey (Jun 15, 2010)

I've been listening to his "Key Life" podcast, as well as am currently reading his book, "Radical Freedom". I find his stuff good, in a general sense, because there's a certain "real-ness" that us who are Reformed can forget. I wouldn't endorse all of his views, but I think that some of the edgy things that he says are healthy for some of the hardcore theologianesqes to hear.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Jun 15, 2010)

If you're thinking about RTS, don't base your decision on Dr. Brown one way or the other. He teaches 1 class I think, and then (at least he did) oversees one preaching practicum. He's a skilled communicator, so there's lots to learn from him in that area. But he really doesn't teach a whole lot else at RTS these days, so he shouldn't guide your decision one way or the other.

Like many seminaries, it's going to be what you make of it. There's some variety among the professors there, but they are striving together for the gospel. There are some great scholars there.


----------



## earl40 (Jun 15, 2010)

baron said:


> Steve Brown, Home*-*Key Life Network is where I started learning about Reformed Theology. Is not what he teaches regarding the reformed view the standard Presbyterian's teaching. He says he adheres to the WCF and teaches at RTS as stated. So I thought all Presbyterian's were like Steve Brown.
> 
> His Pastor is Pete Alwinson and church is Willow Creek Church PCA
> 
> ...


 
As a person who is attending Willow Creek the past year (hopeful member soon) Steve sings in our choir and wears a suit every Sunday. I am hoping he looses the suit and brings in an open beer and cheeseburger to eat and drink in the narthex after the service soon....BTW that was a joke I might give him one day....groan.


----------



## baron (Jun 15, 2010)

As a person who is attending Willow Creek the past year (hopeful member soon) Steve sings in our choir and wears a suit every Sunday. I am hoping he looses the suit and brings in an open beer and cheeseburger to eat and drink in the narthex after the service soon....BTW that was a joke I might give him one day....groan. [/QUOTE]

Wow you get to rub elbows with Steve. He always says that is all he is allowed to do in church just sing in the choir. Hoping one day to meet him and Pete and visit your church. My sister in law lives not to far from Willow Creek and have been trying to get her to visit. She was looking for a church before not sure if she found. I love how he opens the show on Mondays saying I hope your pastor sermon was as good as my pastor sermon.


----------



## earl40 (Jun 16, 2010)

baron said:


> Wow you get to rub elbows with Steve. He always says that is all he is allowed to do in church just sing in the choir. Hoping one day to meet him and Pete and visit your church. My sister in law lives not to far from Willow Creek and have been trying to get her to visit. She was looking for a church before not sure if she found. I love how he opens the show on Mondays saying I hope your pastor sermon was as good as my pastor sermon.



He fills in when Pastor Pete is out, we are blessed.


----------



## ralphmnj (Jun 30, 2010)

I think Brown has a very rye sense of humor that can get him into trouble. He's entertaining to listen to which often doesn't translate well into teaching Biblical truth.


----------



## Jared (Jun 30, 2010)

I have listened to Steve Brown for a number of years on the radio. I heard that he endorsed "The Shack". That's one of the main things that I disagree with him on.

Here's the link:

Steve Brown Etc. » The Shack

It also mentions that Tony Campolo is Steve Brown's "good buddy" which is something I didn't know. "The Shack" I could kind of stomach, but if he's friends with Tony Campolo, then I don't think I can like Steve Brown any longer.


----------



## ralphmnj (Jun 30, 2010)

Jared104 said:


> I have listened to Steve Brown for a number of years on the radio. I heard that he endorsed "The Shack". That's one of the main things that I disagree with him on.
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> ...


 
I think he's friends with but disagrees with Tony Campolo. If you listen to some of the interviews he's done with him.


----------



## torstar (Jul 1, 2010)

I think he's friends with but disagrees with Tony Campolo. If you listen to some of the interviews he's done with him.[/QUOTE]




Tony is Steve's favourite Liberal. even has a little song written up when he introduces him on the show.

one time he let Tony go on and on about how to rebuild Haiti and then laughed that this was the capitalist ideal and how pleased he was that Liberals finally caught on to this truth after being told this for decades.


----------

